# crazy people



## wynedot55 (Feb 4, 2009)

i got a letter today with 3 choices on it for my 25th class reunion.an they are all out of state.1 is go to bevers bend on a rafting trip.2 go to hotsprings arkanas to the spa an horse races.3 go to lousiana to the casinos.im going to tell them do what you want.i dont travel an you wont see me.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, rafting. thats a nice way to visit people you never see. LOL. if it is anything like the rafting trip I went on.......I was a beginner, and they took me out on a 4 river.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 4, 2009)

right now im not meting up with them because i dont leave the farm.so they will have to get togather without me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 4, 2009)

Whatever happened to having a diner and dance type thing?


----------



## Thewife (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, as old as YOU are, I can understand the casinos and hot springs, but a rafting trip?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 5, 2009)

kitty they arnt the dinner an dance type.they want to go out an do something wild an fun.an they sure wouldnt get me in a raft going down the river.an yes im the old grandpa of the class.me being a bachlor i dont like going to those things anyway.


----------

